# Do you trim your baby's eyelashes?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi has these long white eyelashes that make her eyes look less round. But so many of the pretty pooches I see here have very distinctive round eyes. Do you, or your groomers trim the eyelashes?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I do trim their lashes. If I don't, the lashes get in their eyes. Rose has long ones, too. Eva's are super-long.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I do 
But there has been times I have left them grow long.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

No....never have done that. Zoe is only 1 1/2 and I never saw the need to. It's interesting how some people do.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel's are really long. My groomer trims hers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Even though they make her eyes look...well not round, but oval...I am really reluctant to trim them, because I think they protect her eyes. But what do I know? I do know that my Rayman has very long eyelashes that hold his hair up and out of his vision. Cotons typically have their hair covering their eyes, but he can see just fine....because the lashes hold the hair up. I don't know if I should trim them to make her look all pretty, or leave it be.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I have, and just recently I did it again. And then I looked at her without my glasses, and wondered what was wrong with HER eyes. They looked all fuzzy. Geez, I worried about that so much.

Until I put my glasses on again.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I never thought about that either.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I noticed that Obi's lashes are SUPER long now too.... they were cute and short like human lashes...but now they are long and almost blend in with his hair. I do want them to be trimmed some but haven't decided if I or the groomer should do it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I noticed that Obi's lashes are SUPER long now too.... they were cute and short like human lashes...but now they are long and almost blend in with his hair. I do want them to be trimmed some but haven't decided if I or the groomer should do it!


I just do not know what is the right thing to do. I would think that those long eyelashes have a purpose. Okay, here is my decision, even if MiMi's eyes appear smaller or less round on photos, I am going with nature...at least for the time being. For now, eyelashes stay. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, Maltese have eyelashes? :blink: I guess I have just never considered them. Sophie's must be really short because I have never noticed them. Come to think of it, I don't think I have ever seen Sophie's whiskers. I think I must be getting old...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

reanut1379 said:


> Wait, Maltese have eyelashes? :blink: I guess I have just never considered them. Sophie's must be really short because I have never noticed them. Come to think of it, I don't think I have ever seen Sophie's whiskers. I think I must be getting old...


I doubt that you are older than Sylie, I just happen to notice details. Now take a close look and see what you come up with.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, here is a little story about eyelashes. Back in the eighties when I was single and kind of lonely, I had this drop dead gorgeous black and white American cocker spaniel. My boy was so devoted and loving. I let his hair grow really long, then I took him to the groomer. She was a fabulous groomer and it was before I learned to do it myself. Anyway, I brought Serj home with two pretty dark blue ribbons over his ears and a perfect cocker cut....and she kept his inch long eyelashes. Oh, he was so beautiful...so beautiful, my devoted little boy, with such long luxurious eyelashes. 

Sergie, my darling, I did truly love you with all my heart and soul....and I still do, my baby boy.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I doubt that you are older than Sylie, I just happen to notice details. Now take a close look and see what you come up with.


I just turned on the bedroom lights, woke up DH and all the animals just so I could find Sophie's eyelashes. I had to do it now because I know I would forget by morning (another instance of my aging.) She seemed a bit distraught that I woke her in the middle of her beauty sleep. But it's worth it, because I found her eyelashes!:chili: They are really short, but they are there. I also found her whiskers. I got worried for a minute because I couldn't see them. I thought I had a one-of-a-kind dog without whiskers! But no, they are there, blending in just right with her fur.

Now time to explain to my husband my reasoning for waking him up. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Do dog's have whiskers???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I trim Rain's eyelashed because they grow super long~never had to trim CeeCee's at all. I do it myself because they can be cut too short. 

Rain looks like a cartoon character if I don't trim hers. They swoop way down and out and it does not look right.:HistericalSmiley: Just a preference I suppose.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

When I took Bella to the vet for the first time and he was looking her over, he said "oh good! She doesn't have extra eyelashes." I asked him what he meant and he said that some maltese have extra eyelashes and they can cause problems with their eyes. I didn't ask him to elaborate more on the subject since she apparently didn't have the extra lashes. I am going to ask him about it again though, just for the sake of the knowledge, because now I am curious....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do dog's have whiskers???


Yes - I never notice Milo's much but my other 2 have very prominent whiskers - I guess they're not noticeable on malts because they have so much hair on their faces.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I never notice whiskers on MiMi either. I never noticed whiskers on Ray until I cut his facial hair. The whiskers grew faster and stuck out then.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I trim Gigi's lashes the most. They would be dragging on the floor if I didn't. The others don't seem to need it. Once in awhile I do Katie's but Chachi and Chloe's are never too long.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

No I don't trim Sassy's.....they just get pulled up into her topknot.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I've just got to ask this.....Can sassy close her eyes when her eyelashes are pulled up into her topknot?...I must go look at mine to see if they have eyelashes...this is weird.

Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am just dieing to try putting mascara on MiMi. I'm trying to resist...trying to resist...tryin....gotta go.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

poptart said:


> I've just got to ask this.....Can sassy close her eyes when her eyelashes are pulled up into her topknot?...I must go look at mine to see if they have eyelashes...this is weird.
> 
> Hugs, Blanche & The Malty Crew


:HistericalSmiley: Yes, I don't make the topknot too tight. 


Hello, dis is Sassy.....don letted her kid you, one time I wooked wike de BIG eyed girl cause my lashes were too tight. It was wike de bad hair day gone bad. ~Sassy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Each one of mine is different. Lacie has really long lashes and I also pull them up into her topknot, but there are times that she looks like -- "hey mom, my ponytail's too tight" and I use a knitting needle to loosen the topknot up a little. Lacie also has prominent whiskers that I trim very short and blend in with her mustache.

Secret has medium long lashes and I never trim them and she doesn't seem to have whiskers.

Tilly's lashes are much shorter and I never trim them and she doesn't seem to have whiskers either.

So I kind of go with what I think looks best on each one. Like with people, I find that my 3 fluffs have different heads and eye shapes and each has their own unique cut that I think suits their head/face and also their coat texture best.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:embarrassed:The crazy lady is here to say...nope, mascara does not work. Oh my poor little girl. I think it will wash out.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sylvia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MiMi actually has a beautiful expression on her face..... but I do urge you to wash it out! LOL!!!! UNLESS...you're going for a Shih Tzu look? (reminds me of their multi-colored coat) Please tell me you didn't use Waterproof? hahaha.... MiMi- did mawmeme make you look fabulous?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG Sylvia! You are a NUT! That is hysterical - can't believe you actually did that!

She does look good though...


----------

